# some pics, various kinds of



## tisina (Feb 3, 2010)

give it to me hard, cliche, crap, etc.
I'm not that great but it's ok 

people









could have cropped it better


















ha I think this is cute.









I love this picture SO much. no one else understands why. it just evokes this weight-lifted-off-my-shoulders feeling, I love it









headshot I took that got him an audition in nyc THAT day. it made me so happy haha. 









d'awwwww



























I LOVE this picture; she hates it.



























I took this from a bus window in nyc, I think there's something sweet about it





































miscellaneous








went on a walk and looked down quickly and this rock caught my eye. probably "cliche," but I was so excited when I found it  









happy tree
see: \o/ (happy little man!)


----------



## tisina (Feb 3, 2010)

this made me so sad  I took it home with me 


















I want to live there































































it'd be better without the remote there :|




































I like how the gradient of the sky matches the gradient of the earth


----------



## wolfberry (Feb 14, 2010)

The girl with the necklace is beautiful. 
And I like the Little Prince one very much.

I don't know enough about photography to know if yours are good, they're not wildly original, but I do like the Little Prince one.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh wow, very very nice. Very interesting too. Amazing quality, what camera do you use? Do you turn your flash on outside? It looks like you've mastered thirds as well. 

Taking pics in the rain? Don't tell me you've got a water proof camera as well? These pics are very professional. 

Oh and I love taking pics of the sun too, they come out interesting don't they? :tongue:


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

Very good pictures.


----------



## tisina (Feb 3, 2010)

wolfberry said:


> The girl with the necklace is beautiful.
> And I like the Little Prince one very much.
> 
> I don't know enough about photography to know if yours are good, they're not wildly original, but I do like the Little Prince one.


yeah she is 
thank you. 



assbiscuits said:


> Oh wow, very very nice. Very interesting too. Amazing quality, what camera do you use? Do you turn your flash on outside? It looks like you've mastered thirds as well.
> 
> Taking pics in the rain? Don't tell me you've got a water proof camera as well? These pics are very professional.
> 
> Oh and I love taking pics of the sun too, they come out interesting don't they? :tongue:


thank you lots! I use a canon rebel xti. it's my baby!
some of them have a ef70-200mm f/4l usm w/o is lens, some of them were just taken with the regular canon zoom kit lens. 
no, I HATE flash. I rarely use it and I never use it outside. I think it ruins the picture. I'm a big fan of natural lighting. I think that's what makes pictures so beautiful a lot of the time. 

no I wish it was waterproof! that would be amazing. I was on a covered deck while I was taking those. 

yes! I love the way they come out!



TurranMC said:


> Very good pictures.


thank you


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

tisina said:


> yeah she is
> thank you.
> 
> 
> ...


But taking pics with flash on outside is also very beautiful :wink:


----------



## Stillwater (Dec 14, 2009)

I like your last pic, road/yellow lines, has a nice flow to it and adheres to thirds well, maybe just tone down the highlights if anything.


----------



## A Thewiouth Fellow (Mar 3, 2010)

^ yeah I agree. It kinda draws the eyes upwards and gives them a weird place to focus.

Other than that, I liked the portraits. And the snowflake. And the little watch bracelet thing. The composition of the sidewalk one was interesting. I feel like it leaves more to be desired, however, the way the cropping cuts off the rest of the intersection and the lines sorta come to an abrupt end.


----------

